# Does your Tortoise like being petted?



## TerraTheRussian (Apr 12, 2016)

I think mine does like it, she never hides and looks at me with her head tilted.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 12, 2016)

most of mine enjoy their neck being scratched


----------



## TerraTheRussian (Apr 12, 2016)

Aww cute.


----------



## Razan (Apr 12, 2016)

Our very large sulcata really loves the back of his shell rubbed.


----------



## TerraTheRussian (Apr 13, 2016)

I can only imagine it would feel good, I know my back would itch if I couldn't reach it.


----------



## Rue (Apr 13, 2016)

Mine doesn't seem to mind either. Just doesn't like having her feet touched.


----------

